# Wie baut man Arbeitsspeicher ein?



## Kindgenius (1. November 2008)

Ahoi,

ich hab da ein Problem mit meinem PC, und zwar gehen mir Nachladerucklern bei CoD4, Crysis usw. ziemlich auf den Keks. Jetzt würde ich gerne meinen 1GB DDR-400-Dreck gegen nen 4GB RAM austauschen.
Da ich sowas aber zum ersten Mal mache, hab ich ein paar Fragen an den Experten hier:

Was muss ich beim Kauf beachten?
Wie und wo baut man es ein?
Gibt es sonst irgendwas was ich beachten muss (zB kapier ich nicht, wieso es für 4GB manchmal 2er-Kits gibt und manchmal 4er-Kits gibt)?

Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar.

MFG

Edit: Paar Angebote wären das hier und das hier


----------



## Klos1 (1. November 2008)

Naja, zuerst mal wäre dein System interessant, damit man weiß, welchen Speicher du verbauen kannst. Also poste mal deinen Prozzi und am besten das Mainboard dazu. Danach wissen wir schon mal, was du verbauen kannst.

Beim Einbauen gibt es nicht viel zu beachten. Man nimmt die alten raus und setzt die neuen ein. Wie man sie einzusetzen hat, gibt das Handbuch des Mainboards vor. Manche Mainboards unterstützen z.b. nur auf zwei Slots Dualchannel. Möchte man den nutzen, dann sollten die Rams auch da rein. Logisch.
Außerdem haben die Boards oft bestimmte Vorgaben, wo z.b. die Rams reinkommen, wenn z.b. nur zwei Bänke besetzt sind.

Warum es 4x1 und 2x2er Kits gibt, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen Würde aber zu 2x2 greifen. Schon allein aus oben genannten Grund, der eben besagt, daß Dualchannel oft nur auf zwei Bänken möglich ist.

Aber nun erstmal deine Daten. Mainboard könnte z.b. über  Windowstaste + r und mit anschließender Eingabe von "dxdiag" in Erfahrung gebracht werden.
Auch der Prozzi sollte hier angegeben sein.


----------



## Kloppmet (1. November 2008)

Ram einbauen ist relativ simpel und einfach. Wenn du weißt wie dein Gehäuse aufgeht, hast du das kniffeligste schon hinter dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

So, oder so Ähnlich sollte es aussehen wenn du deinen Rechner offen hast (natürlich Stromzufuhr vorher gekamppt hast):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Ram-Steckplätze sind die, die in dem roten Kreis von mir kenntlich gemacht wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
An den Seiten sind die Bausteine mit zwei Plastikverriegelungen verankert, die man einfach gleichzeitig nach unten drückt und schon kann man den alten Baustein heraus nehmen.
Die Neuen Steckt man also richtig herum rein (Aussparung an den Ram-Kontakten beachten!) und drückt sie an den ecken, da wo die Verriegelung ist, behutsam aber kräftig in den Slot. Fertig

Sogenannte Kits(zB 2x 2GB-Riegel) werden deswegen verkauft, weil es auf den meisten Boards mit DDR-Speicher eine Funktion gibt die sich Dual-Channel nennt. Dass heißt das beide Bausteine quasi parallel laufen und somit eine fast(!!) doppelt so schnelle Geschwindigkeit erreichen. Knackpunkt ist allerdings das es im Idealfall zwei identische Bausteine sind. Deswegen die Kits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wenn du dir Ram kaufst solltest du darauf achten das es Marken-Speicher ist alá Kingston, Geil, Corsair etc.

Der Ram den du ausgesucht hast ist also in Ordnung.

Hoffe alles verständlich erklärt, also viel Spaß beim selber machen!

PS: Ich übernehme natürlich keine Haftung für entstandene Schäden, um mich rechtlich mal abzusichern!


----------



## Asoriel (1. November 2008)

ok, ich geh mal davon aus, dass du ein ganz normales Mainboard hast, sprich nur DDR unterstützt wird und nicht der von dir verlinkte DDR2. Was mich allerdings wundert ist, dass dann der Rest des Systems auch relativ alt sein müsste und somit CoD4/Crysis furchtbar zu spielen wäre. 
DDR ist im Vergleich zu DDR2 extrem teuer, da er kaum/garnicht mehr hergestellt wird.
Außerdem musst du bedenken, dass du nicht die vollen 4GB nutzen kannst falls du ein 32Bit-System hast. Von den 4GB Ram werden noch der Grafikspeicher und sonstiges abgezogen, damit kommst dann je nach Graka am Ende nur bei 3-3,8GB raus die tatsächlich verwendet werden.

Falls du tatsächlich DDR1 hast wäre der Rest deines Rechners sehr interessant, da es dann echt fragwürdig ist, ob sich das Geld noch lohnt. 

Ich sag immer: Ram kann man nie genug haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (1. November 2008)

Irgendwie wusste ich sofort wo der Arbeitsspeicher ist
,obwohl ich das noc hnie gemacht hab und garnicht 
wusste wo das ungefähr ist.

Einfach die kleinen Platin(e)n wo so hoch raus stehen.

Das ist der Arbeitsspeicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (1. November 2008)

Ja, wenns DDR 1 ist wird auch der Prozessor ein Singlecore sein,
die Graka läuft dann meist noch unter AGP, Festplatte ist schon SATA zum Glück, hoffentlich,

also es wäre dann sinnvoler mindestens folgendes zu tauschen:
Mainboard eins mit LG775 und ein Core2Duo mind. 2,5 GHZ/ Quad 9450
Grafikkarte: Ne 4850 512 GDDR3, empfehlenswert Club3D.
HD: Ne 500er SAMSUNG SATA
Floppy kannst du vom alten Übernehmen sowie Gehäuse Laufwerk/Brenner, oder?
Gucke mal in meinen Signaturlink falls du ne Neuanschaffung willst.

Machst du hauptsächlich Games dann ein Core2Duo: Wobei ich auch da schon sagen sollte das der Q9450 ne Überlegung wert ist, da Quad einfach die Zukunft ist.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Kindgenius (1. November 2008)

Danke für die Antworten soweit,

mein Prozessor ist ein AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+
Mein Mainboard ist so ein Noname-dreck, aber im Handbuch steht folgendes:

Speicher:
-Unterstützung für DDR2-800/667/533 DDR-SDRAM mit Dual-kanal
-Es können 2 ungepufferte DIMMs aufgenommen werden
-Bis zu 8 GB pro DIMM mit maximaler Speicherkapazität von bis zu 16 GB.

Müsste also alles in Ordnung sein oder?


----------



## Klos1 (1. November 2008)

Jo, dann passen die von dir gelinkten


----------



## Kindgenius (1. November 2008)

Ok, das restliche ist dann im Paket wohl mit enthalten, oder?

Also Treiber-CD usw?


----------



## Klos1 (1. November 2008)

Nö


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Treiber-CD für Arbeitsspeicher gibt es nicht. Dein Chipsatz hat nen Treiber, der muss sich um alles kümmern. Die werden einfach nur reingesteckt und fertig.


----------



## Hotgoblin (1. November 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Ok, das restliche ist dann im Paket wohl mit enthalten, oder?
> 
> Also Treiber-CD usw?



Das währe ja übertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann müsstes ja für jedes Teil am Pc auch einen Treiber geben
so ist das nun auch nicht.


----------

